# San Diego MLS Team - Footy McFooty Face?



## tylerdurden (Mar 24, 2017)

So apparently, the group that is wanting to bring soccer to SD decided to get a poll going for the club name and the current leader in the poll is none other than Footy McFooty Face. 

http://deadspin.com/footy-mcfooty-face-leads-fan-vote-for-san-diegos-pote-1793610535


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Mar 24, 2017)

More interested in how Surf with its pseudo dreams of grandeur aka NC battalion etc will spin this. 
Logo the same- whose the owner?


----------



## outside! (Mar 25, 2017)

allstarsoccer310 said:


> More interested in how Surf with its pseudo dreams of grandeur aka NC battalion etc will spin this.
> Logo the same- whose the owner?


As well as the Albion Pros.


----------

